

Ask HN: managing clients, contacts and leads - pbhjpbhj

What software, or other methods, do you use to manage your client contacts and your sales leads. I find it difficult with to work effectively when we don't really have a holistic system for recording customer communications.<p>Obviously one needs to record the basic details, email address, phone number, etc.. But then also details of each call made with them, perhaps copies of all emails from/to the client, etc..<p>How you're actually managing all this now and how well it's working. How would you do things differently if you were starting fresh. Thanks.
======
leeHS
Good question. I'd like to hear the answer to this as well.

